# Ca. State 900 Championship



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, I will be shooting in the Ca. State 900 Championship this Saturday. Shooting in the Adult Bowhunter class.
I will be posting pics. Saturday night or Sunday.
If there any other ppl here shooting this also, speak up.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

All ready shot and WHOOPED my wife 
Gary


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

I shot at Redwood Bowmen last Sunday 9/2. My first 900 round ever and did alright with 812 points. My arrows/bow setup wasn't tuned up 100% but it's all good and fun. Definitely can't wait to try again and go for 850+.

Good luck!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Don,
What class do you shoot?
Gary, What did you shoot, your compound or recurve and what was your score?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Recurve 742 with one in the dirt ouch!
Gary


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shot a 755-6 spots. Bill shot a 758 and 8 spots. We were back and forth all day, it was a blast,:wink:
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great time do you know what those dirty rotten recurve guys did?
Gary


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Good shooting, I shot ours (Wa state) back in August, shot a 786 8x, in Bowhunter.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

What was the high score, always wanting to compare


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gary,
Sorry but I have no idea what the recurve guys shot, but I would put money on it none shot as well as you did.
oldpro888,
Of the bowhunters, Bill Watz shot high score with a 758. There were only 2 of us.
Don.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

2413gary said:


> All ready shot and WHOOPED my wife
> Gary


WHOOOOPED - ?????????

HUH - you guys must count a little different over there in CA - LOL


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

zestycj7 said:


> Don,
> What class do you shoot?


I shot in the Freestyle class. 2009 Elite XLR with Doinker stabilizers and a Sword non-magnified .010 sight. 

Definitely much more improvement needed (bow setup and shooter), that I know, but being my first 900 round ever, it was a great experience.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Not my favorite round to shoot, but the one I shoot the best scores on compared to the field. Such an ordeal at 3-4 hours with two lines.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a SoCal thing Matt 



Matt_Potter said:


> WHOOOOPED - ?????????
> 
> HUH - you guys must count a little different over there in CA - LOL


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey when shooting against my wife I take what I can get once you have been beat by Her Its a big deal to get even. just wait she is still practicing your turn is comming !!!! then you will know what a WHOOOOPING is
Gary


barebowguy said:


> It's a SoCal thing Matt


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Gary - I feel for you I really do - my wife does Triathlons but, I have always been able to kick her but at swimming - long story short I haven't been working out much and she has - last time in the pool I had to dig DEEP to keep up with her - it was scary for a bit but I pulled it out - now I just don't get in the pool with her LOL

Matt


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt what a picture you painted in my mind I can just see you making those last few strokes to gain the Leed ( lol) that's exactly why I shot my compound at our state field and I totally understand having to dig deep.
Gary


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Matt_Potter said:


> Gary - I feel for you I really do - my wife does Triathlons but, I have always been able to kick her but at swimming - long story short I haven't been working out much and she has - last time in the pool I had to dig DEEP to keep up with her - it was scary for a bit but I pulled it out - now I just don't get in the pool with her LOL
> 
> Matt


It's really simple Matt, stay away from those Spokane buffets.Gotcha.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

itbeso said:


> It's really simple Matt, stay away from those Spokane buffets.Gotcha.


I was just following my ELDERS lead - remember I was the guy that had never been to a buffet - but, you are right it is all about portion control - not so good at that

Matt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

That seafood buffet has been the downfall of many archers in Spokane... look at my 2nd day Safari scores.... LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> That seafood buffet has been the downfall of many archers in Spokane... look at my 2nd day Safari scores.... LOL


Alan and I did a fakeout on Matt at the trials. It looked like Matt was coming on strong so we took him to his first seafood buffet. While the two of us cracked crab legs and let them lay, Matt was busy stuffing himself. It worked, as we were able to hang on to beat him the next day. At least, thats the way I remember it.:teeth:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

hahaha I guess that will work. I was miserable for two days after over eating crab.... of course the guys riding home in my truck for 5 hours the next day got to pay for it... LOL


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

You remember that one how ever you want to - I remember it as educational - I wasn't that far from Allan on the unmarked stuff but, you spanked us all on that day and I wasn't even in the game on the marked stuff - field is a brand new game for me that was my second shoot and OH so different than the 3D I am used to - you gotta love the 3 arrow boogie I was doing.

Matt


----------



## Soksoda (Apr 2, 2009)

We shot ours this last weekend. It was a blast the kids enjoy it. My son said he has a blast shooting his recurve. I want to try again with my new bow Newbreed Cyborg. Next year


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I shot my 900 this last weekend. I took of the barbow wieght and did not stringwalk went back to "trad" 814


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

thats it 814 you sayin last years 819 was the best you got ? I know just another flash in the pan. 




Very Nice
Gary


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gary,
What did you shoot with your compound?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

haven't shot it yet Sunday 898 or 899 ?

Gary


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

That's it Gary it's all down hill from here pretty soon my wife will be beating me



2413gary said:


> thats it 814 you sayin last years 819 was the best you got ? I know just another flash in the pan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I'am going to have to practice your beating me my wife's beating me Ben's beating me and now I have to worry about your wife too. The pressure is killing me. Who else?

Gary


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Gary,
Yeah, you had better watch out for me too.....:wink:
Don.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Don's a great shot..he's made me look bad before. :wink:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

If Don or Bill beats me I'll have to buy one those darn Shadowcat's. just what I need is another bow
Gary


threetoe said:


> Don's a great shot..he's made me look bad before. :wink:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

2413gary said:


> If Don or Bill beats me I'll have to buy one those darn Shadowcat's. just what I need is another bow
> Gary


I don't care who your are, thats funny right there....LOL
Don.
P.S. 
You going to be at the Tomahawk shoot at Oranco?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, Gary shot 818 Sr BH. I shot 771 Female BB. He WHOOOOPED me again. Guess I better get serious. 
Yes we are going to the Tomahawk Shoot. 
Sandy


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha.. You two destroyed all of us at the Tomahawk!! Great Job! But my girlfriend got second to Sandy so that was cool..Only 200 points off!!! haha. There was one guy who could not believe the scores in the Trad division. I thought he was gonna pass out when he heard the 780 something! It was priceless


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

scores will be published here
BHFS A M 853 21X. a drop from 867 with 27X (club 900). But it was first time for me


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Scores are posted.
I'm happy with my place -)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

igorts said:


> Scores are posted.
> I'm happy with my place -)


I saw the scores too, I am "REAL" happy on how I finished.
Don.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

do they give anything to places taken?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

lots of competitors/participants in the results there.
just like to ask how this one is shot and scored.
have a good weekend and happy shooting


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

minnie3 said:


> lots of competitors/participants in the results there.
> just like to ask how this one is shot and scored.
> have a good weekend and happy shooting


Minnie, The 900 round is shot from 60-50-40-Yard distances. 6 arrows per end, 5 ends per distance on a 122 centimeter face. Scoring is 10-9-8-7 etc. The California state 900 round championship is held the month of September at approx. 10 different locations around the state. Due to the length of our state, we went to multiple sites to increase attendance, which usually varies in the 3-400 archer range now. Archers can shoot at any of the sites they choose to, and in multiple styles if they choose to attend different sites on different weekends.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

igorts said:


> do they give anything to places taken?


Awards are given out to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.
Don.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply itbeso. some impressive scores there.

i've shot the same format and scoring at a nearby club, on days when there is no 3d at my club. they call it a canberra round.


----------

